# Todd Lockwood Contest [QUARTERFINALISTS ANNOUNCED]



## Kai Lord (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I've chosen the 26 characters that I'm forwarding to Todd to narrow down to 10.  I will post all but one of them here.  No amount of begging or pleading will cause the 26th character to be revealed.    I must say it was truly a pleasure to read pages and pages of such rich gaming history.  I can't wait to see the winner, and for everyone else, I hope the excitement of this contest was an enjoyable thrill.  A lot of great characters, a lot of great campaigns.

And the Top 25 characters are:

1.  *Zanatose Everhate*
2.  *Mejin A’koss*
3.  *Arianna Flamelocks*
4.  *Lord Ardel Varn*
5.  *Qayath-Otuph-ibn-Phyk*
6.  *Antares Dlardrageth*
7.  *Dranko Blackhope*
8.  *Quillathe Nailo*
9.  *Krail Stromquism*
10. *Guthric Battlehammer*
11. *Liandra Amakiir*
12. *Jacc Swinn*
13. *Ixin*
14. *Vleqh*
15. *Tagar and Whitefang*
16. *Frederick of Edgewater*
17. *Arlis Duskrider*
18. *Khorad ip Ehsan ip Farjad*
19. *Crystal Tigerstorm*
20. *Talinthas Shadeslayn*
21. *Haldiir Kaldeskyre*
22. *Gratis*
23. *Mardak Shortcloak*
24. *Balin Cormaeril*
25. *Grenloke*

[UPDATE] Also added:

27. *Sharantyr Al’shably*
28. *T'aria*
29. *Branduil*
30. *Angcuru Melaroira*

Congratulations!  
Todd will choose his favorite 10 sometime between now and the 15th.  I will post the 10 semifinalists as a poll on the 15th, and you all will vote for your favorite.  The Final 3 will be sent back to Todd, and he'll choose the winner.  Congratulations to the 25...er 26...er 30...quarterfinalists!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 2, 2003)

*bets 26 is you*


----------



## talinthas (Aug 2, 2003)

whoo!
the excitement is mounting =)


----------



## Steverooo (Aug 2, 2003)

*Maintenance*

The Characters thread was here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46912


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 2, 2003)

Out of curiosity (since I'm positive my character isn't #26  ), why is #26 being kept secret? If you explained this elsewhere, I apologize.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 2, 2003)

Curses!!!

...ah well, Good luck to the 25 of you.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 2, 2003)

He's keeping 26 a secret since he wants there to be a slot open where everyone can think that perhaps their character MAY be the 26th.  Kinda like how they load all but one of the rifles in an execution squad. 

*wonders who the 26th is*


----------



## Jon Potter (Aug 2, 2003)

Kai Lord, thanks again for sponsoring such a cool contest! You're a solid example of what make EN World great!

How many entries were there total? Do you have a final count?

My wife is psyched that Ixin made the first cut! And to think that I almost didn't enter her.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Aug 2, 2003)

Todd Lockwood doing Zanatose.  Man, that'll be sweet!   Come on Todd...pick the bald drow necromancer deity! ^_^


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 3, 2003)

And the entries are away!  I just forwarded them all to Todd, he'll let me know his favorite 10 between now and the 15th.  I did tell him that if he considers one entry to be far and away his favorite, that we might just skip the poll and declare it the winner.

Otherwise the Top 10 will be announced in just under two weeks.

Oh...and it seems I got a little "cut and paste" happy when writing the email to Todd and on a whim extended the list...in my enthusiasm I went ahead and added four characters by the names of *Sharantyr Al’shably*, *Branduil*, *T'aria*, and *Angcuru Melaroira* to the list.

Congratulations!  Todd Lockwood might be reading about your characters as we speak!


----------



## Shadowdancer (Aug 3, 2003)

I feel honored that my character, Arianna, made the first cut.

Thank you again for doing this. Dude, you rock!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 3, 2003)

Curses again!....ah well, again.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Aug 3, 2003)

Something just occured to me about the way the final voting is being done for this contest.  It maybe a little unfair since a lot of the entries were submitted by members with a lot of posts.  I, for instance, do not post at EN World as much as the other entrants and I fear that may somehow affect the way the voting turns out.

Wouldn't it be better if Todd picked the final winner instead?  That way the contest would be more about the character itself instead of a popularity contest on who has more influence at the forums?

Just 2 cents..


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 3, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *
> 6.  Antares Dlardrageth
> *





Weeeee! Go Antaros, go! 

Also, it seems that I have made a terrible mistake:  I mispelled his name!

It's Antaros, not Antares, sorry.

(I might add that I didn't steal the name from Master of Orion 2, at least not consciously. I've seen that similiarity only a couple of days ago when I saw that "Master of Orion II - Battle at Antares" poster on a friend's wall)

This is a nice Name for one of his aliases, though (In his arrogance he thinks that the humans never get that one, so his main aliases are named Antar and Tarios at the moment)


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 3, 2003)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> *Something just occured to me about the way the final voting is being done for this contest.  It maybe a little unfair since a lot of the entries were submitted by members with a lot of posts.  I, for instance, do not post at EN World as much as the other entrants and I fear that may somehow affect the way the voting turns out.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better if Todd picked the final winner instead?  That way the contest would be more about the character itself instead of a popularity contest on who has more influence at the forums?*



Well I don't know you from Adam and you made the first cut, so why not have a little faith that the best character will win?   

Don't worry, the poll won't be that official, I'm just going to send the Final 10 back to Todd and say "and these are the three that got the most votes on ENWorld".  It might sway him to choose one of the three, and that _is_ the idea of the poll, but he might surprise us.

If he ends up going with a character that didn't make it into the Top 3, then we'll just have to consider those 3 as winning the ENWorld "Mr./Ms. Congeniality" award.   

It'll be cool.  Trust me.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 3, 2003)

Am I #26 ?? The eternal question.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 3, 2003)

Sweet.... I made it into the 2nd cut, if not the first.    At least I have that going for me!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## A'koss (Aug 3, 2003)

WOW! 

I got _*both*_ of my characters in there!! Sweet.

Personally, I hope Todd just picks the one that he *really* wants to draw. I would rather see a poll "after the fact" for the most popular here... 

Again, *great* contest Kai Lord, kudos!


Cheers,

A'koss.

(Go Mejin!)
(Go Grenloke!)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 3, 2003)

A'koss said:
			
		

> *Personally, I hope Todd just picks the one that he *really* wants to draw. I would rather see a poll "after the fact" for the most popular here...
> *




I have to agree with A'koss... I am not much of an artist (even though most of my family members make me sick with jealousy), but I _do_ know that it is much easier, and much more enjoyable for an artist to draw something that s/he likes rather than something that was given to them. 

So I say: "Todd, draw who _you_ want the most to capture!"


----------



## Necropolis (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi
yea do ZANATOSE todd !
i would love to see this lich god painted by you


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 3, 2003)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am not much of an artist
> *




Same here. I coulcd't portrait a character with Cha 12 or more I think (and my Antaros has Cha as his highest ability score). Though I did one quite good drawing in school once, where whe had to draw each other (I have to add that I don't count my victim to "characters with Cha 12 or more", so it might explain *that* ).


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 3, 2003)

A'koss said:
			
		

> *Personally, I hope Todd just picks the one that he *really* wants to draw. I would rather see a poll "after the fact" for the most popular here... *



All right.  Todd will make his choice based on his tastes alone, free from any knowledge of ENWorld popular opinion.  We can do the poll after.  I _did_ put in a special plug for my three favorites when I sent him the list, but hey, its my contest.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 3, 2003)

And I'd like to point out that you totally rock for holding it.


----------



## Krail Stromquism (Aug 3, 2003)

*Its true.*

I'll second that emotion PCat.

This is a pretty cool idea and Kai Lord deserves some props...er I mean some Huzzahs or whatever the reader deems approriate.

Ive got a handful of concepts for Krail and it'd be cool to see Todds interpritation.

I hope Kai Lord can work his mojo on more artists in the future. As its fun just to read peoples descriptions of the favorite PC.

anyhow,

word


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 3, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> * I did put in a special plug for my three favorites when I sent him the list*




Would you post your personal favorites so that we who didn't make it on that rostrum can rant about you like the ungrateful spoiled children we are?


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Aug 3, 2003)

Indeed, I'll second that. And I'm quite flattered that my character made it into the quarterfinals.



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *And I'd like to point out that you totally rock for holding it.   *


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 3, 2003)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *Indeed, I'll second that. And I'm quite flattered that my character made it into the quarterfinals.
> 
> *




Mine didn't make it(unless one of them somehow got to be #26) and I STILL agree that this is just great. I got a lot of good ideas from that thread too. Definatly a lot of great characters.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kai Lord:_
> 
> All right. Todd will make his choice based on his tastes alone, free from any knowledge of ENWorld popular opinion. We can do the poll after. I did put in a special plug for my three favorites when I sent him the list, but hey, its my contest.



Heh... cool. 

Thanks Kai Lord. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


Cheers,

A'koss.


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words everyone...I'm having fun with this as well.  Of course, now that the Top 10 poll will be an afterthought that means the Grand Prize Winner could be declared as soon as...TONIGHT.

 

All depends on when Todd finishes reading the entries of the quarter--er..._finalists._

 

I've seen Todd post here before so I know he has an account.  I'll see about having him be the one to announce the winner.


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 4, 2003)

UPDATE:

Just got an email from Todd.  He's absolutely _slammed_ with work right now, it'll probably be at least a week or two before he'll be able to have gone through all the finalists and pick the winner.

I'll let you know when he does.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Aug 4, 2003)

We can wait   I am sure Todd is pretty busy, since he is one of the major WOTC art people and he does art for third party companies too.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Aug 4, 2003)

Hoody hoo! It's an honour to have made it this far. There a tons of awesome characters entered in.

Thanks Kai Lord, you're the best! 

 

p.s. Go Haldiir!


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 5, 2003)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> *Hoody hoo! It's an honour to have made it this far. There a tons of awesome characters entered in.*




Indeed.  146 of them!


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 5, 2003)

Awesome indeed.  Reading through them all, I got a lot of inspiration for future games.  Angcuru's always going to be my Iconic Character though.  Will be starting a campaign involving his son soon.    Though I DO wish I would have been a bit more, well, descriptive with him, physically(thank god for my story hour!).  When you're writing at top speed, thinking that the deadline is closing in on you, you tend to forget a few things.  Ah well.   May the best char win.

When the heck are you going to choose a custom Community Supportor Title, Kai Lord? It's been what....four months?

EDIT: *just noticed Angcuru in the top 30* WOWSERS!   GO, Alter Ego, GO!


----------



## megamania (Aug 5, 2003)

nifty.   Wish I knew about this whenever it was going.  I few neat characters from my pages of DnD history with unique histories and appearances.   Such is life.

Congrats to those that saw and entered and further wishes of luck to those in the top 30.


----------



## Stormrunner (Aug 6, 2003)

*Ah well...*

Yeah, wish I had found out about this earlier than, oh, 2 hours before the deadline.  Maybe then I could have actually posted a character history and more complete description.  Oh well.  Best of luck to those who did make it.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Ah well...*



			
				Stormrunner said:
			
		

> *Yeah, wish I had found out about this earlier than, oh, 2 hours before the deadline.  Maybe then I could have actually posted a character history and more complete description.  Oh well.  Best of luck to those who did make it. *




Well, next time. (We do have more good artists than Todd Lockwood. Maybe they're also willing to do something like that).


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 7, 2003)

*is bristling with anticipation*


----------



## Rawwedge (Aug 8, 2003)

*Greetings one and all.*

I'm a born again gamer who was turned onto this contest by my DM; oh what a rebirth it is.  It's great to be in contention for this prize with a last minute submission for a character that has actually had a short campaigning career.  You really have to fill in a lot of the blanks when you are thrust into the heart of high level campaign.
May Qayath-Otuph ibn Phyk's Ki be restored and the Red Wizards be damned.

Good Luck everyone.


----------

